# p99



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

What are you guys paying for the p99? Just curious I think I am going to go either SWm&p9 or the p99 the sw is such a good deal wondering about the walther havnt seen any yet but looking.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

U will probably have to order the Walther. They are hard to fine right now. Be aware that there are 3 triggers available - The A/S, QA and DAO. U want the A/S.

It is DA/SA, with a 3rd option to make the 1st shot the weight of the SA with the length of the DA. This is optional, however. U need not set it this way if U do not want. But the SA pull on the A/S is sweet.

I look at it this way - anything under $600 is fair. I paid $565 for my fullsize.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> U will probably have to order the Walther. They are hard to fine right now. Be aware that there are 3 triggers available - The A/S, QA and DAO. U want the A/S.
> 
> It is DA/SA, with a 3rd option to make the 1st shot the weight of the SA with the length of the DA. This is optional, however. U need not set it this way if U do not want. But the SA pull on the A/S is sweet.
> 
> I look at it this way - anything under $600 is fair. I paid $565 for my fullsize.


 Thats not a bad price I will have to start shopping around I guess Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I hear that Bud's gun shop has a few in stock. (If U want to order over the net)


----------



## RyanSBHF (May 28, 2006)

I paid $570 for mine a little over 3 years ago when supplies of the pre-2004 AS models were drying up.


----------



## CLG (Jul 7, 2007)

I actually went with a P22 that I pick up tomorrow. My 13 year old sun is interested in shooting and that will be a good gun for him I believe. Maybe a P99 next if I like the 22 enough. Thanks for all the help. Scratch that went to PU the P.22 and the guy tells me that they are having a sale on P99 559 so I prdered a full size 9mm A/S he had to have it shipped over from his whse so I have to wait alittle longer but hopefully it will be worth it. I had my son at the range and he shot a Taurus 9mm and did well with it so I think he will be fine learning to shoot with a 9mm.


----------

